# Maybe adding to the family?



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

It's been awhile but a few months ago I posted about my hubby wanting to add a sibling to our family. I'm still not fully sure since Haley does not really care for other dogs. She is my first dog and I do not want to make her unhappy. 
It's my fault she has not been around other dogs but my hubby thinks she will adjust and will benefit from having a playmate.
I'm just not sure, I want Haley's happiness and fulfillment to come first!

I was looking at Always Maltese by Alan and Veronica Fawcett, puppy number 2 on their site. They live very close to us and seem to breed to standard. I was hoping for Jacobs Maltese but they do not have any boys available on their site. Was wondering if any of you have heard of them before?

Thanks!

Celena


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh, how exciting!!! :chili::chili: I have never heard of them before but I sure do wish you luck on your search for your new little fluffball!!!! :wub:
And, by the way, I am sooo jealous!!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would contact Grace Maltese


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

jmm said:


> I would contact Grace Maltese


Thanks JMM! Does she have a website? I googled her name but no luck...

Celena


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

lori said:


> Oh, how exciting!!! :chili::chili: I have never heard of them before but I sure do wish you luck on your search for your new little fluffball!!!! :wub:
> And, by the way, I am sooo jealous!!!!


 
Hi Lori, I'm excited but kind of apprehensive. I want the best for Haley, she is my first priority:thumbsup:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Debbie has been co-breeding with Deb Ray of Grace Maltese. I know that there have been boys born recently and no girls . Some of the boys have been placed, but I am sure that they still have some available. Debbie doesn't update her website often. But Deb Ray's website is www.gracemaltese.com Deb Ray is not far from Debbie near Birmingham.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

HaleysMom said:


> It's been awhile but a few months ago I posted about my hubby wanting to add a sibling to our family. I'm still not fully sure since Haley does not really care for other dogs. She is my first dog and I do not want to make her unhappy.
> It's my fault she has not been around other dogs but my hubby thinks she will adjust and will benefit from having a playmate.
> I'm just not sure, I want Haley's happiness and fulfillment to come first!
> 
> ...


You might call Debbie Cleckley of Jacob's Maltese. PM me and I will give you a current phone number for her since she has moved. 

Always Maltese have a good reputation. 

I had a boy go home today. A woman from St. Joseph, MO is getting him for her mother for Christmas. Her mom's Malt passed a few weeks ago. This little guy is almost 6 months old. He will be perfect for her. (I am not into giving pets for Christmas) but this is wonderful of her daughter to help her get a Maltese to help with her grief.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> Debbie has been co-breeding with Deb Ray of Grace Maltese. I know that there have been boys born recently and no girls . Some of the boys have been placed, but I am sure that they still have some available. Debbie doesn't update her website often. But Deb Ray's website is www.gracemaltese.com Deb Ray is not far from Debbie near Birmingham.


Thank You Carina! I will check out her website:thumbsup:
Bring on the boys!!:wub2: I think a boy would be a great addition to our family, I just hope Haley agrees:w00t:

Celena


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Tina said:


> You might call Debbie Cleckley of Jacob's Maltese. PM me and I will give you a current phone number for her since she has moved.
> 
> Always Maltese have a good reputation.
> 
> I had a boy go home today. A woman from St. Joseph, MO is getting him for her mother for Christmas. Her mom's Malt passed a few weeks ago. This little guy is almost 6 months old. He will be perfect for her. (I am not into giving pets for Christmas) but this is wonderful of her daughter to help her get a Maltese to help with her grief.


Thank You Tina! I want to plan this out, make sure he will be a good fit with our family. I told my hubby I wanted someone local where I can visit, I first looked at Jacobs site but did not see boy pups, I will PM you for her number.

That was so sweet of you. I"m sure you have brightened a woman's Christmas and help ease her grief:grouphug: 

Celena


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm completely in love with Tug on Grace's webpage! Lord that boy is CUTE!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

08chrissy08 said:


> I'm completely in love with Tug on Grace's webpage! Lord that boy is CUTE!


Oh my, all her babies are adorable!:wub2:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, Tug is a beauty. I got to meet him this summer when he was brand new to her house. What a charmer. :wub:

And I agree all of Deb's dogs are just lovely. I might be a bit prejudice and have to say Tori is my favorite, but Gypsy is also one of my favorite Maltese girls ever. Gypsy and Cadeau were born the same week and are buddies. Desi is close to my Cadie's age and I think has a lot in common with her. 

Deb herself is a wonderful person to talk to. She is a professional groomer and she also teaches a puppy kindergarten class. I consider her one of my mentors.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

HaleysMom said:


> Oh my, all her babies are adorable!:wub2:


I won't argue with that! Those are some really beautiful malts!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> Yes, Tug is a beauty. I got to meet him this summer when he was brand new to her house. What a charmer. :wub:
> 
> And I agree all of Deb's dogs are just lovely. I might be a bit prejudice and have to say Tori is my favorite, but Gypsy is also one of my favorite Maltese girls ever. Gypsy and Cadeau were born the same week and are buddies. Desi is close to my Cadie's age and I think has a lot in common with her.
> 
> Deb herself is a wonderful person to talk to. She is a professional groomer and she also teaches a puppy kindergarten class. I consider her one of my mentors.


Carina, did any of your gorgeous babies come from Alabama or do I have that wrong? Sorry if I have it mixed up!
I think I need a refresher from the thread "where did your dog come from"


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, both my Cadeau and my Cacia are from Debbie Cleckley. Debbie and Deb co-own Cadeau's daughter Tori (and she lives with Deb Ray). 

Deb Ray has had Maltese for many years but got back into showing them (after showing and breeding Samoyeds) at the same time I got Cadeau. Gypsy was from a litter born the same week as Cadeau's. 

I met Deb through Debbie and have become very close friends with her. She gives me grooming advice, training advice and I know when the time comes for my girls to have their own puppies she will be helping me through it.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> Yes, both my Cadeau and my Cacia are from Debbie Cleckley. Debbie and Deb co-own Cadeau's daughter Tori (and she lives with Deb Ray).
> 
> Deb Ray has had Maltese for many years but got back into showing them (after showing and breeding Samoyeds) at the same time I got Cadeau. Gypsy was from a litter born the same week as Cadeau's.
> 
> I met Deb through Debbie and have become very close friends with her. She gives me grooming advice, training advice and I know when the time comes for my girls to have their own puppies she will be helping me through it.


Well all your babies are gorgeous, I will contact both Jacob and Grace then go from there:thumbsup:
This is why I love SM! I really do appreciate everyone taking the time to post:ThankYou:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Tug is adorable!!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

HaleysMom said:


> It's been awhile but a few months ago I posted about my hubby wanting to add a sibling to our family. I'm still not fully sure since Haley does not really care for other dogs. She is my first dog and I do not want to make her unhappy.
> It's my fault she has not been around other dogs but my hubby thinks she will adjust and will benefit from having a playmate.
> I'm just not sure, I want Haley's happiness and fulfillment to come first!
> 
> ...


I think that Mary H (on this site) may have boys available - she is an excellent breeder. Perhaps you could send her a PM. Her puppies are VERY well cared for and, very socialized.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I can't wait to see the new addition....good luck and take your time to find the perfect little man!


----------

